# Accelerator VS Narutoverse



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Who do you think can beat him? And why?

For those of you who don't know him, he can redirect vectors.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 11, 2010)

no one there can beat him

he kills everyone


----------



## zenieth (Dec 11, 2010)

what were you thinking guy? Seriously.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

huh...
This wasn't a very fun verses thread


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

what was the point?...


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> what was the point?...



I was expecting SOME sort of disagreement that would lead to a debate of some sort...


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Narutoverse rapes.


----------



## Francesco. (Dec 11, 2010)

Spite trehad is spite, this guy solos Negima.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 11, 2010)

What in the blue hell is this? What made you think Narutovese stood a chance?


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Narutoverse rapes.



Thank god, someone saved the thread.

But give some sort of reasoning to that statement.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> .



To obvious CD


----------



## Sferr (Dec 11, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something in Accelerator's abilities, but how can he counter genjutsu?


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sferr said:


> Unless I'm missing something in Accelerator's abilities, but how can he counter genjutsu?



He has no chakra


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Thank god, someone saved the thread.
> 
> But give some sort of reasoning to that statement.



Well Haku is lightspeed and Naruto and Sasuke fought against him and beat him, so powerscaling makes everyone FTL in Narutoverse, then add the Rikudou Sennin dropping the moon on him...yea Narutoverse rapes.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess Greed isn't the only one out for Accelerator anymore.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

Squalls pants solo


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, ahahahahaha, wow.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Well Haku is lightspeed



I dont think so tim.

And even if he was, Accelerator calculates instantly so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh and I forgot that Madara is Omnipotent too.


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Well Haku is lightspeed and Naruto and Sasuke fought against him and beat him, so powerscaling makes everyone FTL in Narutoverse, then add the Rikudou Sennin dropping the moon on him...yea Narutoverse rapes.



Thankfully this is only sarcasm.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Oh and I forgot that Madara is Omnipotent too.



No, No he's not.


----------



## Sferr (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> He has no chakra



That's cheating


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

I know Tobiah, he's serious

he's a idiot  i think he deserves a good negging


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> I dont think so tim.
> 
> And even if he was, Accelerator calculates instantly so it doesn't matter.



So? everyone in Narutoverse is FTL, RS can drop the moon on him and has infinite reality warping powers, and Madara is Omnipotent.

GG Accelerator.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Purpledrank said:


> Thankfully this is only sarcasm.



Oh was it? Was never very good at reading sarcasm without the $


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Oh, ahahahahaha, wow.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Purpledrank said:


> Thankfully this is only sarcasm.





Ultimecia said:


> I know Tobiah, he's serious



Damn straight Ultimecia I am dead serious


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sferr said:


> That's cheating



No it's not.



Grαhf said:


> So? everyone in Narutoverse is FTL, RS can drop the moon on him and has infinite reality warping powers, and Madara is Omnipotent.
> 
> GG Accelerator.



Nope. Dropping the moon on him wouldn't do shit, even the moon can't touch Accelerator.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't touch this

do do do do, do do, do do


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Nope. Dropping the moon on him wouldn't do shit, even the moon can't touch Accelerator.



Then RS with his reality warping powers destroy Accelerator, I can bring proof of Madara being Omnipotent too if you want.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Then RS with his reality warping powers destroy Accelerator, I can bring proof of Madara being Omnipotent too if you want.




Yeah i'd like to see that. Quick question: Who is RS?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 11, 2010)

good thread 10/10


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

late nomination for awards i say


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Yeah i'd like to see that. Quick question: Who is RS?



RS= Rikudou Sennin

112

Proof of Madara's Omnipotence, really man Accelerator can't win this.


----------



## Sferr (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> No it's not.



Yes it is. As far as I know, verses laws are equalized so that it's abilities would work against each other. Or else bleachverse would be the strongest.

And anyway, how he counters Garuda?


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Oh was it? Was never very good at reading sarcasm without the $



I know it's so hard to read sarcasm without the $


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Quick question: can Accelerator survive to temperatures hotter than the sun? because Amateratsu is hotter than the sun, so yeah Accelerator is fucked.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Quick question: can Accelerator survive to temperatures hotter than the sun? because Amateratsu is hotter than the sun, so yeah Accelerator is fucked.



Yes, or atlest Awakened Accelerator can


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Yes, or atlest Awakened Accelerator can



Proof now, because I do have proof of my statement.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> RS= Rikudou Sennin
> 
> 112
> 
> Proof of Madara's Omnipotence, really man Accelerator can't win this.



Alright,so where does it say Madara has Izanagi? (Not saying your wrong, i just only know basic shit about naruto, so i have to ask)


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Proof now, because I do have proof of my statement.


 
Last time i check temperature/heat is a vector, which he can redirect away from his body.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Alright,so where does it say Madara has Izanagi? (Not saying your wrong, i just only know basic shit about naruto, so i have to ask)



Proof of Madara having Izanagi:

112

And Amateratsu.



> Amaterasu
> 
> User(s): Uchiha Itachi
> Rank: -
> ...


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Alright,so where does it say Madara has Izanagi? (Not saying your wrong, i just only know basic shit about naruto, so i have to ask)



Wait a min, that guy is banned. I don't believe any of that shit now


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

You haven't prove anything, really concede he gets raped hard.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Wait a min, that guy is banned. I don't believe any of that shit now



He is banned for flamming not because he is wrong.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 11, 2010)

I know you guys like to bash Greed and other ToAru fans but give the newbie some slack.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Proof of Madara having Izanagi:
> 
> 112
> 
> And Amateratsu.




Read the rest of the thread about madara... 112

As for amateratsu, its still vector therefore it cannot even touch Accelerator


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Amateratsu isn't any vector, you haven't prove how is he going to survive a shit load of FTL characters, RS dropping the moon on him, avoid infinite reality warping powers and that he can survive Amateratsu, just concede don't embarrass yourself any longer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Just ask anyone in here to see that they agree Narutoverse rapes


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> I know you guys like to bash Greed and other ToAru fans but give the newbie some slack.


He has already said some idiotic stuff and showed ignorance of the OBD, I fully support tobiah on his quest to giving Naruto a well argumented win here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks my good friend Rene


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Amateratsu isn't any vector



Oh but it is and so is heat (Shit man,i'm in 8th grade and i know this) :



Grαhf said:


> FTL characters


Dont know what this is




Grαhf said:


> RS dropping the moon on him



Moon is a vector



Grαhf said:


> avoid infinite reality warping powers



Awakened Accelerator can control up to the same dementions as Madara just simply by making imaginary vectors.


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Dec 11, 2010)

people who have not  visited this website can`t tell that everything from page 2 is sarcasam


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Oh but it is and so is heat (Shit man,i'm in 8th grade and i know this) :



Wut? no wonder you think Amateratsu is a vector you are in 8th grade...man you are wrong, take it from someone who is in college.



> Dont know what this is



Faster than light, yeah he is getting rape by a shit load of FTL characters.




> Moon is a vector



Proof he can survive to the moon being drop on him?



> Awakened Accelerator can control up to the same dementions as Madara just simply by making imaginary vectors.



Proof now, if you don't bring proof in the next post I will take it as you conceding.


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Oh but it is and so is heat (Shit man,i'm in 8th grade and i know this) :
> 
> 
> Dont know what this is
> ...



FTL =For the Loss or Faster than light.
Edit: Ninja'd at FTL speeds


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> He has already said some idiotic stuff and showed ignorance of the OBD, I fully support tobiah on his quest to giving Naruto a well argumented win here.



While I agree with this a less mocking tone would be nice and incorrent Rikudo is the only omnipotent in narutoverse.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> While I agree with this a less mocking tone would be nice and incorrent *Rikudo is the only omnipotent in narutoverse*.



Yeah Xellos is right, how is Accelerator winning against an Omnipotent?


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> While I agree with this a less mocking tone would be nice and incorrent Rikudo is the only omnipotent in narutoverse.


Quality posters disagree with you.


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> Quality posters disagree with you.


he didn`t know that rocks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>uchihas.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> Quality posters disagree with you.



While Quality posters is pure quality I think is safe to say Rikudou has more feats for now.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Wut? no wonder you think Amateratsu is a vector you are in 8th grade...man you are wrong, take it from someone who is in college.



Thanks for ignoring my link, its a vector, take it from someone who isn't a sarcastic dumbass. 



Grαhf said:


> Faster than light, yeah he is getting rape by a shit load of FTL characters.



He calculates at instant, doesn't matter how fast they are.





Grαhf said:


> Proof he can survive to the moon being drop on him?



I dont know why you cant understand this:

Its a vector
He controls vectors



Grαhf said:


> Proof now, if you don't bring proof in the next post I will take it as you conceding.



Its hard to bring in picture proof of a NOVEL. But here i go : 


Awakening: He awakens towards the end of volume 13 when he had a epiphany right before he was nearly killed by Kihara, and fully awakened in a fight with another "awakened" level 5, Teitoku Kakine in Volume 15, during which he displayed a massive difference in power between them. His voice began to produce strange sounds due to the processing power being shifted to calculation of vectors, leaving little for verbal speech. The Angelic nature of his ability is described as "He who wields a piece of power that equates to God." He gains the ability to control and create "imaginary vectors" and has the ability to produce black mist, said by Kakine to be the same "Dark Matter" he manipulates, that takes the form of wings that do all the vector-related calculations for him, and as a result he does not need the Misaka Network to manipulate vectors and "imaginary vectors" in his awakened form. In volume 22, due to his pillar of support being changed by an epiphany after being defeated by Touma again, he manifests white wings and a halo, turning him into an angel.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 11, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (10 members and 10 guests)
Purpledrank, Wesker, Accelerator8, RandomLurker, Gecka, Kenju Storm, Xelloss, Sferr


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Thanks for ignoring my link, its a vector, take it from someone who isn't a *sarcastic dumbass*.



Bad ways buddy, you don't have to get angry just because you are wrong.


> He calculates at instant, doesn't matter how fast they are.



Wut? proof of him being able to react to FTL characters and add that the whole Narutoverse are FTL.



> I dont know why you cant understand this:
> 
> Its a vector
> He controls vectors



Has he controlled a moon size vector?



> Awakening: He awakens towards the end of volume 13 when he had a epiphany right before he was nearly killed by Kihara, and fully awakened in a fight with another "awakened" level 5, Teitoku Kakine in Volume 15, during which he displayed a massive difference in power between them. His voice began to produce strange sounds due to the processing power being shifted to calculation of vectors, leaving little for verbal speech. The Angelic nature of his ability is described as "He who wields a piece of power that equates to God." He gains the ability to control and create "imaginary vectors" and has the ability to produce black mist, said by Kakine to be the same "Dark Matter" he manipulates, that takes the form of wings that do all the vector-related calculations for him, and as a result he does not need the Misaka Network to manipulate vectors and "imaginary vectors" in his awakened form. In volume 22, due to his pillar of support being changed by an epiphany after being defeated by Touma again, he manifests white wings and a halo, turning him into an angel.



Didn't see nothing that helps him against RS and the top tiers in Naruto, maybe he can beat the low tiers but that's about it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 11, 2010)

best thread in the world


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> While Quality posters is pure quality I think is safe to say Rikudou has more feats for now.


I guess, it's unfortunate that he got banned though.



Accelerator8 said:


> He calculates at instant, doesn't matter how fast they are.


Madara and Minato teleport at the speed of instant. Also even if Madara somehow can't just erase Accelerator out of existence he can still dimension dump him.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Has he controlled a moon size vector?



He controled the Earth (which last time i checked was bigger than the moon) and stopped it from rotating, and put that energy into a single attack.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> best thread in the world



dunno man, hadomaru can make some good threads


----------



## Yoshikage Kira (Dec 11, 2010)

> 10 members and *11 guests*


stop lurking


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 11, 2010)

hadomaru for Quality Threadmaker


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rene said:


> I guess, it's unfortunate that he got banned though.
> 
> 
> Madara and Minato teleport at the speed of instant. Also even if Madara somehow can't just erase Accelerator out of existence he can still dimension dump him.




Minato needs a kunai

If madara could teleport at instant, how was Minato able to rasengan him? Or Konan able to fuck him up with a bunch of tags?


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> He controled the Earth (which last time i checked was bigger than the moon) and stopped it from rotating, and put that energy into a single attack.



But the earth wasn't thrown at him, so you can't say he can stop it.

And like Rene said Madara and Minato teleport at the speed of instant, plus the other FTL characters Accelerator gets rape.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Plot induced stupidity.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Minato needs a kunai
> 
> If madara could teleport at instant, how was Minato able to rasengan him? Or Konan able to fuck him up with a bunch of tags?



Because Minato is faster than Madara, and Madara let Konan hurt him that was PIS.

I don't see proof of your claims.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> But the earth wasn't thrown at him, so you can't say he can stop it.
> 
> And like Rene said Madara and Minato teleport at the speed of instant, plus the other FTL characters Accelerator gets rape.



But Accelerator can calculate at the speed of instant, so it'd be a tie and nothing would happen.

And the point is: He stopped the earth easily, which is BIGGER than the moon. If you're talking about different pressures, it doesn't apply to his vector control.

Him pushing away a still car would be the same as a car going 100mph


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Because Minato is faster than Madara, and Madara let Konan hurt him that was PIS.
> 
> I don't see proof of your claims.



Minato faster than madara

But i thought they both moved at instant?
Should be a tie then...


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> But Accelerator can calculate at the speed of instant, so it'd be a tie and nothing would happen.



Minato would put a seal chiki on him and the teleport the moon on his ass, plus RS has infinite reality warping powers which have universal range (he created the Narutoverse) Accelerato can't beat an Omnipotent.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Minato would put a seal chiki on him and the teleport the moon on his ass, plus RS has infinite universal powers (he created the Narutoverse) Acceleratos can't beat an Omnipotent.



RS as of the current chapter is powerless
just saying.

As for the Minato, he wouldnt be able to touch accelerator with the seal/tag

CAUSE GUESS WHAT
Its a vector


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> RS as of the current chapter is powerless
> just saying.



He created the Narutoverse that feat is enough.

Infinite Reality Warping powers with universal range.



> As for the Minato, he wouldnt be able to touch accelerator with the seal/tag
> 
> CAUSE GUESS WHAT
> Its a vector



He doesn't need to touch him, he would leave a Kunai there, teleports the moon and GG Accelerator.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> RS as of the current chapter is powerless
> just saying.




He made the narutoverse. Also, you already admitted to the fact that you don't know the material you're debating against well.



> As for the Minato, he wouldnt be able to touch accelerator with the seal/tag
> 
> CAUSE GUESS WHAT
> Its a vector


Soul fucking isn't a vector, he summons the death god.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah how did a forget Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2010)

Trollolololol.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 11, 2010)

Susanoo with Yata Mirror is invincible invincible!!!!!!!!!!!  Get it!!  Invincible!!!!!!!

ANd tsunade slaps Accelerator with her cosmic sized boobs!!!!!!!


And Tobi can do anything with Izanagi, he is god!!!


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> He created the Narutoverse that feat is enough.
> 
> Infinite Reality Warping powers with universal range.
> 
> ...



The moon still wouldn't be able to touch him, what dont you understand about vectors? 

Seriously, you're either a troll or honestly retarded,i've been giving clear proof about most of this shit and you're pretty much going "lolno" 

Show me one page where Madara/SK Actually do something Omnipotent, and its not just someone explaining/thinking about.

ACTUAL ACTIONS of something omnipotent.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> ACTUAL ACTIONS of something omnipotent.



Creating the whole Narutoverse that is what an Omnipotent does.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Creating the whole Narutoverse that is what an Omnipotent does.



Show me the page where hes creating it. For all we know people are mistaken/lying about him making the world. 

Kinda like how religion is in real life.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 11, 2010)

^


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

That proves you don't read Naruto at all, please come back when you know what you are talking about.

Narutoverse wins.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> That proves you don't read Naruto at all, please come back when you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Narutoverse wins.


Hm whats wrong? Giving up?
It was starting to get alittle fun, kid. 

Accelerator wins, what a surprise$


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2010)

Lurkers be lurkin'.


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Obviously tobiah had this the entire time.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Hm whats wrong? Giving up?
> It was starting to get alittle fun, kid.
> 
> Accelerator wins, what a surprise$



Nah when you stop using ad nauseam arguments and actually bring proof of your claims we will continue but you are far from that, good luck next time kid.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Dec 11, 2010)

49?

Lets go for one hundred!!!


----------



## Purpledrank (Dec 11, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> ^



Lol rave party.
At this point this thread is merely +1.
Should be locked.


----------



## Ulti (Dec 11, 2010)

what the fuck is going on?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 11, 2010)

Albinos everywhere at the OBD lately.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Nah when you stop using ad nauseam arguments and actually bring proof of your claims we will continue but you are far from that, good luck next time kid.



Thats odd, because you gave up the moment i asked for proof.
Where i have been showing proof this whole time.

Don't get to ashamed mr.college student.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 11, 2010)

Accelerator8 said:


> Hm whats wrong? Giving up?
> It was starting to get alittle fun, kid.
> 
> Accelerator wins, what a surprise$


----------



## Rene (Dec 11, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Albinos everywhere at the OBD lately.



Negima has been a bad influence lately.


----------



## Accelerator8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Too bad that picture isn't proof i'm wrong. Haha


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 11, 2010)

What the fuck. Accelerator8, their just messing with you. You should probably lurk a bit more.

That being said, I'm locking this.


----------

